# Lebt der Client noch?



## purzelbaum_m (1. Dez 2005)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine Frage:

ich habe einen Server und einen Client (Applet),...
mit dem Server möchte ich alle 5 Sec. überprüfen ob die jeweiligen Clients noch "leben"...

Hab schon tausend Sachen ausprobiert, aber nichts kam dem eigentlichen Ziel nahe...
Googeln hat auch nicht geholfen...

Kennt jemand eine einfach Standard - Funktion dafür oder hat wer einen hilfreichen Ansatz...

Vielen Dank
MFG


----------



## Sky (1. Dez 2005)

Der Client muss dem Server sagen "ich lebe noch" 

Es ist imho nicht möglich, dass ein Server ein Applet fragt "biste noch da"


----------



## Ilja (1. Dez 2005)

genau... du mußt eine art noop-signal alle 5 sec an den server senden.... wenn das signal 30s nicht emfangen wird, dann is der client tot ^^


----------



## AlArenal (1. Dez 2005)

Das nennt sich KEEPALIVE und wird beispielsweise auch im FTP-Protokoll ( jetzt komm mir keiner mit dem LCD-Display  ) unterstützt, um ne Verbindung offen zu halten.


----------



## Ilja (1. Dez 2005)

es ist kein ftp-standart, doch IRC macht das ^^


----------



## AlArenal (1. Dez 2005)

Ilja hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es ist kein ftp-standart, doch IRC macht das ^^



Okay, aber einige Clients unterstützen das regelmäßige Absenden von NOOPs ( nicht verwqechseln mit NOOBs  ) zu diesem Zweck.

Muss mir mal so einiges ansehen.. bastle mir auch gerade ein Protokoll....


----------



## Ilja (1. Dez 2005)

das prob is nicht, dass mancher client es unterstützt, sondern dass die meißten server dies NICHT tun 

was für ein protokol bastelst du?


----------



## AlArenal (1. Dez 2005)

Ich bastle ein auf XML-RPC aufbauendes Protokoll für Dateitransfer zwischen Client und Server, ebenfalls mit Authentifikation, Versenden der Datei in Chunks, ...

http://sourceforge.net/projects/wfs

Derzeit stricke ich noch so am Protokoll rum (aktuell: Status-Codes) und übertrage das dann die Tage ins Wiki (Homepage des Projekts) und erarbeite mir den Kram dann dort. Dann kommen erste Schritte in Richtung Referenz-Implementierung (Client: Java, Server: PHP). Beides (client, Server) soll dann wiederum aufgesplittet werden in eine allgemeine Lib, die die Funktionalität bzgl. des Protokolls bereitstellt und eben den App-Kram drumrum (wie der Server dann speichert, ob im realen Dateisystem oder sonstwie, ist ja fürs Protokoll unerheblich)...


----------



## purzelbaum_m (5. Dez 2005)

Vielen Dank,.. 


hat geklappt... habs mit Threads gemacht, die immer Ping Pong spielen


----------

